# Swat ?

## wildcard

How do I install Swat under gentoo linux? Not totally sure where to start as redhat and mandrake always set it up automatically for me

----------

## delta407

If you have SAMBA installed, run "emerge xinetd; rc-update add xinetd default; /etc/init.d/xinetd start". Then, edit /etc/xinetd.d/swat so that "disable = no". SWAT should then begin working on port 901.

----------

## veggie2u

Is the only way to run swat, to run xinetd? You can't run swat by its self? Isn't xinetd a tcpwrappers type service? I thought you either ran all services by using xinetd, or all individually.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## kashani

 *veggie2u wrote:*   

> Is the only way to run swat, to run xinetd? You can't run swat by its self? Isn't xinetd a tcpwrappers type service? I thought you either ran all services by using xinetd, or all individually.

 

Nope swat is not a standalone servuice. For your next set of questions, ot really. True, there has been a move to stand alone servers over the years vs services started from inetd, but nothig prohibts you from running a mix of both.

kashani

----------

## BackSeat

Bit late with the reply, but you do not need xinetd (or inetd) to run swat.

BS

----------

## przeuj

 *BackSeat wrote:*   

> Bit late with the reply, but you do not need xinetd (or inetd) to run swat.
> 
> BS

 

Can you tell me how to do it?

regards,

Bart

----------

## Predatory Kangaroo

Unfortunately, you DO need xinetd to run SWAT.

It listens on stdin for HTTP requests, so you're not going to have any luck running it standalone.

----------

